# What types do you think are the fastest typers?



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

I would say that NFs tend to have a good speed due to interest in writing and blogging, and my ESFP friend is probably slow because the amount of time she spends infront of the computer is so small.

I know my typing got much much better when I started building my own websites (I was about 11), and again when I got into blogging.


----------



## Lachesis (Jan 23, 2011)

I've written my whole life and I'm still a slow writer. Or perhaps my thoughts move slowly. And I have to correct the spelling all the time - fingers don't move in the right order. I do touch type though. Hmm... what to choose... I'm gonna say NTs just by hunch.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to say ST, not SP. Based on this

Articles - Types and The Brain: The [Pseudo?]Science Behind MBTI


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it's more of an individual skill. I type very very fast - I'm not sure of my type, though. My sister is an ENFJ and she types very fast too.


----------



## Larzcode (May 16, 2012)

Inguz, that's an interesting chart.

Judging by how NTs stereotypically correlates with technology, I'm going for NT as well. Just as an average.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, I can't vote in this. I have no idea. My typing speed is 64 WPM the last I checked. On 10fastfingers.com, that speed is considered top 15%.


----------



## koakuma (May 6, 2012)

Poor NF's. 0 votes. I think either NT or ST might type the fastest.


----------



## imelikmasin (Apr 17, 2012)

I know 4 people who type over 100 wpm including myself, and 3 of us are INTPs, one is INFJ.


----------

